# where can I get needles and syringes for menopur



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi I am due to start my stimm injections tomorrow evening so took a look in the menopur box and to my horror there are no needles or syringes supplied.. I have found two needles from a past tx so can do tomorrow's but does anyone know if they are very specialised or I can get them from my dr's? I am getting a bit panicky about it and my clinic is overseas so can't help.

I understand I may not get a reply to this and will try my Dr's tomorrow but am at work all day.

Thanks A xx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

I managed to get two days worth from my doctors and had to call the pharmacy who supplied my drugs and pay £3.25 for more needles and syringes plus a £10 delivery charge - but at least I have them. Thanks to the very kind lady who pm'd me with info - NHS direct weren't very helpful when I called though and just told me to go to my Dr's first.

Anyway just done my first jab and feeling much less stressed.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi da1sy,
Glad you managed to get it sorted. Hope stimms is going well and your follies are growing nicely     

Maz x


----------

